# 200t vs 201t



## TravisD (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a 200t and it is the best climbing saw i have ever used. I was looking to buy another one but was unable to locate the 200t. However i did find the 201t which is practically identical. Can anyone tell me the difference between the 200t and the 201t made by stihl? How do they compare?


----------



## OCTJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Do a search, there are a few discussions about that.


----------



## Zale (Nov 11, 2012)

One is old. The other is new.


----------



## R2D (Nov 11, 2012)

click on this: http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/210620.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/205150.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/208121.htm
Welcome to the site Travis


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

I just got a new 201T last week. I have maybe 5 tanks of gas through it so far. Before that I used a echo 330 top handle. A few days ago while doing some eucs where I needed to cut throu them fast so I could dive bomb some branches straight down I switched back to the 330. The Stihl couldn't do it.
It's slow and lacks the power of the 200t, but I knew that before I got it. Why did I want the 201t gutless wonder then? If you go to the Saw forum and search 201T mods you'll see some simple mods that juice up the 201T to where it'll supposedly out preform the 200 T of old . I have faith in those manics on the saw forum, they've never steered me wrong yet.


----------



## R2D (Nov 11, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I just got a new 201T last week. I have maybe 5 tanks of gas through it so far. Before that I used a echo 330 top handle. A few days ago while doing some eucs where I needed to cut throu them fast so I could dive bomb some branches straight down I switched back to the 330. The Stihl couldn't do it.
> It's slow and lacks the power of the 200t, but I knew that before I got it. Why did I want the 201t gutless wonder then? If you go to the Saw forum and search 201T mods you'll see some simple mods that juice up the 201T to where it'll supposedly out preform the 200 T of old . *I have faith in those manics on the saw forum, they've never steered me wrong yet.*



:msp_lol::crazy1::chainsawguy:


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 11, 2012)

A Stihl rep at Expo told me that if you use a stopwatch to measure the cut times of a stock 200 vs a 201, the 201 is just as fast! To meet EPA emissions regs, they slowed the rpms down, so the 201 just "sounds" like it is gutless. I don't own a stoipwatch or a 201 and ain't got no plans to buy either.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 11, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> A Stihl rep at Expo told me that if you use a stopwatch to measure the cut times of a stock 200 vs a 201, the 201 is just as fast! To meet EPA emissions regs, they slowed the rpms down, so the 201 just "sounds" like it is gutless. I don't own a stoipwatch or a 201 and ain't got no plans to buy either.


I'd say from my experience that it's not correct. What BM said is exactly right. If you use a 200 day in and day out and switch to a 201 you'll find that your timing when finishing cuts is off and if you're trying to get a piece turned to land flat then it screws up the works. I could be wrong but that's been my experience.
Phil


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 11, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I'd say from my experience that it's not correct. What BM said is exactly right. If you use a 200 day in and day out and switch to a 201 you'll find that your timing when finishing cuts is off and if you're trying to get a piece turned to land flat then it screws up the works. I could be wrong but that's been my experience.
> Phil



Hey - I believe what BM said. I use a 200, and it is gonna be a sad day for me when it finally goes the way of it's ancestors. 
btw, the same rep (who I got nothing against; our conversation was kinda interesting) said that removing the spark arrestor screen on my 200 actually drops the power output. That seems contrary to how it seems to cut now. The rep said that because my 200 is louder, it will just seem to have more power, but dyno tests by their engineers show the opposite.


----------



## RAG66 (Nov 11, 2012)

Could be a back pressure thing but every time you move more exhaust you get more power. The screen is just a plug or restriction. I was told by the dealer it is about 1 pound heavier and not as powerful, way to go STIHL, just like the other "emissions" changes. So we in the industry suffer because the government is "cleaning" up the air. Don't take me wrong there are a lot of problems with our environment but my suspicion is chainsaws are a micro contributor to air pollution.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 11, 2012)

Just broke one of the feww 200's I have left.
Jeff
View attachment 261851


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 11, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Just broke one of the feww 200's I have left.
> Jeff
> View attachment 261851



you mean,

Just brought out one of the few 200T's I have left?? lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 11, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> you mean,
> 
> Just brought out one of the few 200T's I have left?? lol



Thank's Woody!!!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TreeSurfer (Nov 12, 2012)

200T and 192T here. i have yet to move on to the 201T. got my 200T last second before they had 3 left. the nxt day GONE!i think jeff bought all the last 200Ts around.


----------



## swingdude (Nov 12, 2012)

I am presently using two 200T's, one for me ( 2 years just ) and my other climber uses the other. He has the newer one which is less than a year, both have their screen's out and work well. Maintenance is key for a saws life and running sharp chains will keep the saw cutting at optimum levels which reduces wear. That being said, by the time these are past their sell by date, the 201T will be a rocking saw and I will get one. At the beginning of new technology one find's that the kinks need to be ironed out. All will be well. My hunch says the 201T needs a good break in and then a retune which I do with all saws period, then eliminate gas with ethenol as I am sure this is a main cause of problems. Keep positive Stihl won't let us down, their products are very good.


----------

